
Chaparral Cars - vmorgulis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaparral_Cars#2J
======
EdwardCoffin
This reminds me of a car out of one of Dean Ing's stories, probably was
inspired by the 2J. It used the fans to create a vacuum for cornering,
pressure to reduce tire resistance on straightaways, and could even hop over
obstacles. I think it was his book Chernobyl Syndrome, may have appeared in
others too.

------
brudgers
Related: [http://autoweek.com/article/car-
life/week-1970-chaparral-2j-...](http://autoweek.com/article/car-
life/week-1970-chaparral-2j-unveiled)

------
saddestcatever
The Gran Turismo wikia article actually has a great description of the 2J.
Just found while looking for more info:

"car that utilized two engines: one was a 690 HP powerplant to power the car
and the other, an air-cooled snowmobile engine that powered a pair of large
fans to such the air flowing underneath the car, thus making it "stick" to the
road surface...Before the start of the 1971 season, the SCCA banned the use of
engines used for other than powering the car itself, and the Chaparral 2J was
banished from motorsports forever."

[http://gran-turismo.wikia.com/wiki/Chaparral_2J_'70](http://gran-
turismo.wikia.com/wiki/Chaparral_2J_'70)

